# Verstärker "rechts-speaker-ausgang" kaputt?



## cheating_phil (24. August 2003)

Hallo, 


ich habe einen Verstärker der Firma Sony (genaues Modell ist TA-F270) und mein Problem ist folgendes:
Der Verstärker hat 2x80W und 2x70W ausgänge. ich habe meine beiden Boxen immer an den 2x80W angeschlossen. Nun funktioniert aber komischerweise meine rechte box nicht (die auch am verstärker an "rechts" angeschlossen ist), bzw. ich höre nur _sehr_ leise einen Ton.

Also habe ich die beiden Boxen einfach mal vertauscht, also, an den ausgang "rechts" die andere Box angeschlossen, und an den ausgang "links" die kaputte. Und da hat die "kaputte" funktioniert, dafür aber die andere nicht.

Also muss der rechts-Ausgang am Verstärker irgendwie kaputt sein?

Danach hab' ich mir gedacht, schließt du die Boxen einfach mal an die 2x75W an. Hier war genau das gleiche.

also wenn hier jemand rat weiß, wär' ich dankbar.
Der Verstärker hat keine Garantie.


ich weiß nicht, ob das ne rolle spielt, aber vielleicht hängt das damit zusammen: ich habe vor kurzem ein Radio (mono) per Cinch an den "TUNER INPUT" an dem verstärker angeschlossen um über die Boxen radio zu hören. Und weil das radio mono ist funktionierte natürlich nur die eine Box. hat das was damit zu tun?


danke im vorraus,
gruß, phil.


----------



## elaoe (2. September 2003)

Hallo!

Wenn das Problem *nicht* nur beim Radiohören (über das kürzlich angeschlossene Monoradio) auftritt.
Dann hast du möglicherweise die Endstufe geschrottet, das passiert dann wenn man z.B. LAutsprecher anschließt und den Verstärker vorher nicht ausschaltet bzw. aus der Steckdose zieht.

Gruß Elaoe


----------



## cheating_phil (4. September 2003)

Hi elaoe,

Danke für deine Antwort.
Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dasses daran lag, da der Ausgang des Radios ein Kopfhöhrerausgang ist und kein Line-Out! 
Das bringt ein gewisses Risiko mit sich, wusste ich zu dem Zeitpunkt aber noch ned.
Dass das Radio also Mono war, ist völlig egal.

Jetzt bin ich halt am Überlegen, ob sich das Reparieren bei diesen Abzockerpreisen von Heute lohnt *g* .....


CU
~phil


----------

